# Conversion vidéo pour Appel TV



## zum (26 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

En quel format doivent être les vidéos pour être lu par l'Apple TV ?

L'idée pour moi c'est de convertir un PPS en vidéo. Depuis Powerpoint il y a une option qui permet cela , mais apple tv ne le trouve  pas dans Itunes ? je suppose que l'extension n'est pas bonne? (c'est du .mov)


----------



## zum (26 Août 2011)

Après vérification, il semblerait que Apple TV puisse lire le format .mov  mais chez moi il ne voit rien , aussi bien sur mon Imac que sur mon Macbook pro?... j'ai pourtant bien fait le partage à domicile dans Itunes.

Je précise que toutes les mises à jour sont faites.


----------



## stéphane83 (26 Août 2011)

zum a dit:


> Après vérification, il semblerait que Apple TV puisse lire le format .mov  mais chez moi il ne voit rien , aussi bien sur mon Imac que sur mon Macbook pro?... j'ai pourtant bien fait le partage à domicile dans Itunes.
> 
> Je précise que toutes les mises à jour sont faites.



Du mov oui, mais pas en full hd.


----------



## zum (26 Août 2011)

Je viens de me rendre compte qu'il y a une option dans Itunes qui résoud le problème:  *Avancé/créer une version Ipad ou Apple TV*   il refait donc une version en .mov mais celle ci fonctionne, allez savoir pourquoi ??


----------



## stéphane83 (26 Août 2011)

zum a dit:


> Je viens de me rendre compte qu'il y a une option dans Itunes qui résoud le problème:  *Avancé/créer une version Ipad ou Apple TV*   il refait donc une version en .mov mais celle ci fonctionne, allez savoir pourquoi ??



Car l'ipad et l'Apple tv ne sont pas en full hd mais 720*1280.
http://www.apple.com/appletv/specs.html


----------



## zum (26 Août 2011)

ok, merci, çà doit être l'explication en effet.


----------



## stéphane83 (26 Août 2011)

Oui, ces conversions multiples sont chiantes...
Déjà l'année prochaine on aura l'ipad3 en full hd.
Il manquera plus que l'Apple tv et zou! On convertit tout au même format!


----------



## zum (27 Août 2011)

En tout cas je suis assez bluffé par la qualité des vidéos récupérer sur Youtube par exemple.
Je suis photographe et j'ai fais des essais en vue de diffuser des extraits de défilés de mode sur un écran de 107cm dans le hall d'accueil de  mon studio. La plupart de ses vidéos rendent vraiment bien et surtout il n'y a pas de pub et pas de coupure ou ralentissements de chargement.

Je me sers également de l'Apple TV pour passer mes cours photos, fini les cables entre le Macbook et la télé !


----------

